# Problem mit PopUp-Menü im Dreamweaver



## swayhulio (11. März 2004)

hallo, ich weiß nicht genau ob meine sorte von problem hier rein gehört, aber: ich schildere es euch einmal:

schilderung:

ich habe eine navigation einer seite in 3 punkte geteilt, jetzt habe ich im dreamweaver ein popup menü zu jedem punkt erstellt mit mehreren unterpunkten. in der vorschau funktioniert alles wie ich es möchte, aber: wenn ich  es auf meinen ftp hochlad, funktioniert es garnicht mehr! wieso?

ich denke das der dreamweaver nicht merkt das cih an diesem bild etwas verändert habe, aber wie kann ich das dem erklären?

bitte um hilfe

danke.


----------



## ichbinsnicht (13. März 2004)

musst mal nach den pfadangaben gucken ob die stimmen
(im quellcode --> da geht auch ohne dreamweaver)

Die Pfadangaben müssen Relativ sein

hope  i helped


----------

